# Food Safety News Mon 2/10/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 10, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 2/10/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Widow describes husband’s fight with Clostridium perfringens infection*
By Jonan Pilet on Feb 10, 2020 12:05 am Munro Sefcik was a healthy and strong 50 year old when he went to lunch with a friend at a Subway in Charlotte, NC, Monday, March 9, 2015. Wednesday night he was in intensive care and by Thursday morning March 12, he had died. When doctors told his wife Belva that Munro had died because...  Continue Reading


* 13 sick from Salmonella in France linked to eating raw milk cheese*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 10, 2020 12:03 am Salmonella has affected 13 people in France with a link to consuming a brand of raw milk cheese. They have been infected with the same strain of Salmonella Dublin, according to the National Reference Center for Salmonella at the Institut Pasteur. Santé publique France and the General Directorate of Food (DGAL) have identified a link...  Continue Reading


* Import alert changes involve undeclared allergens, illegal colors, seafood*
By News Desk on Feb 10, 2020 12:01 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Desc Text...  Continue Reading


----------

